# Hauling a kayak



## Tsmola (Nov 28, 2003)

I can't find a straight answer anywhere through google, so I'll just ask here. Although this isn't techincally about hunting/fishing law I'm sure someone can answer. I'm planning on getting a 10 ft kayak. My pickup bed, with the tailgate down is about 7 1/2 ft long. So two questions:

1. Is there a legal limit to how far a kayak or similar long payload can stick out the back? It would stick out about 2 ft or so.

2. I'm pretty sure I've seen people haul kayaks like that, but do you even think it would be safe to have a kayak stick out the back of a truck like that?


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

You can stick it out or you can put the tailgate up and put it in that way it doesnt stick out as far. Thats usually what I do.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

As long as your load is secured and does not stick out to far. I would say 3ft or less you will be fine. Anything over 3ft just tie a red flag to it and you will be fine. 

You can get the red plalstic flags from lumber yards.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Tsmola said:


> I can't find a straight answer anywhere through google, so I'll just ask here.


This is the edited section of the law.. You can put a red flag on it to be on the safe side.
---------------------
257.693 Lamp or flag on projecting load.

Whenever the load upon any vehicle extends to the rear 4 feet or more there shall be displayed at the extreme rear end of the load.

(Daylight) There shall be displayed at the extreme rear end of such load a red flag or cloth .

(After dark), a red light or lantern plainly visible from a distance of at least 500 feet to the sides and rear. The red light or lantern required under this section shall be in addition to the red rear light required upon every vehicle. 

------------------

Law here:
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ap...eg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-257-693


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

I've hauled my 17 foot canoe in the pickup for years now and have never had a problem. I keep a red flag permantly attached to it.
Oaks:


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

i used to haul my 17 footer in a short bed ranger. tricky to load but i also had a permanent red flag attached.


----------

